# Sitizen cane



## Brink (Jun 4, 2017)

Another little rocker with messed up seat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2017)

PIA!!!
The entire groove was filled with glue. Lots of fun removing the old caning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2017)

All the old cane has been removed, and the groove completely dug out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2017)

Chair has been touched up, and new caning is soaking in warm water.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2017)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 4, 2017)

Great restore! What secures the cane in the groove? Just glue?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Great restore! What secures the cane in the groove? Just glue?



There's a reed spline that holds it in. Similar to window screening

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 4, 2017)

Brink
I love the title of this thread!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2017)

5 posts and your done?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> 5 posts and your done?!



Took two months to come up with a thread title

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 4, 2017)

I think the last one should have been " ta daa......done" Like magic, lol.
Nice job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks good!

The dog in the first pic looks a little guilty...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Looks good!
> 
> The dog in the first pic looks a little guilty...



Shop Dog didn't want her picture taken.
Energetic 3 year old niece did in the caning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 13, 2017)

@Wilson's Woodworking this is like a tutorial

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 14, 2017)

Brink said:


> @Wilson's Woodworking this is like a tutorial



Cool!!!!
You just soak it in warm water and walk away. The next morning Whaaalaaaa it is perfectly lined up and in the chair.
Just like the theory of evolution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 14, 2017)

Very nice restore. Cleaning the glue out must have been a real treat. I noticed the Woodcraft store I used to live near had a class on doing this...would have been time well spent. We have a bentwood rocker with caning that needs attention, or so my wife says.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

